# Greetings and salutations



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 8, 2015)

I decided to create an account after lurking for a good bit lol I'm excited to be among fellow beauty addicts


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 9, 2015)

Me too! This is great!


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 9, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Me too! This is great!


  it is!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 15, 2015)

lovebeauty6 said:


> it is!


 Theres so much, it's overwhelming and fun! I'm just trying to not mess up with a repeat or whatnot as this place covers everything.  Thank you. You're kind to reply.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2015)

Welcome to you both


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Welcome to you both


 Aww.. Thank you!


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah I know, me too, I really like reading a lot of the threads and seeing what everybody's likes and dislikes are. And thank you!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 17, 2015)

lovebeauty6 said:


> Yeah I know, me too, I really like reading a lot of the threads and seeing what everybody's likes and dislikes are. And thank you!


Hi! You're welcome!  It is wonderful to read and observe so many unique individuals experiencing the same thing in their own ways and sharing results.  I like doing the same. So enabling... Tsk tsk.. Lol.


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 17, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Hi! You're welcome!  It is wonderful to read and observe so many unique individuals experiencing the same thing in their own ways and sharing results.  I like doing the same. So enabling... Tsk tsk.. Lol.


Lol you're so right! It is very enabling lol


----------

